# Ww2 Elgin A8 'jitterbug' Stopwatch



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I finally got the one i was looking for! Found this on the bay with box also, and a very good price too, the box is not the same serial number but all other numbers are identical, probably mixed up at some point. The watch is in fabulous condition given it is 70 years old. The action has to be seen, the large seconds hand does one sweep every 10 secs and the minute recorder is advanced one division every revolution. It sounds like an angry bee buzzing inside the case. This features a 15 jewelled lever escapement, with the some jewel setting being retained by screws, a really nicely made watch. A couple of pics:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

congrats you got one then . its in far better nick than the one i had. Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Thomasr said:


> congrats you got one then . its in far better nick than the one i had. Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


Cheers Tom

Got there in the end


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Here are some under Dial Pics. Though they may be of interest


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, a very nicely made piece with traditional chronograph roots. I love the way it runs all the time so it is ready for the start command.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

does yours stop though. mine ran constantly?


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine runs constantly, that is how they are meant to be, so the balance is at full amplitude right from hitting the start button.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Thats ok then. I though part of mine had broken


----------

